# Will a 300# climber hold a 340# man



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm in the process of buying my first climber. I'm looking at Summit and API because they are made in America. I'm on a tight budget and I know both brands make 350# stands but I'm trying not to spend a ton of money. What are your guys thoughts on me buying a less expensive climber rated at 300#. Thanks for any advice.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Roto Mike (Oct 16, 2012)

Climbers are great, so are you! Don't risk your life. 


If I'm not fishing, I'm thinking about fishing.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

its your life... im 185 pounds and use the summit titan. why.. because its one of the highest weight rating stands out there and i like to nap in comfort i dont see why you'd even concider a stand rated to support less weight than your current body weight alone. dont forget all your gear too. i dont think its a good idea at all, not one bit.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

spend the money. were talking about your life here. theres just no room for error. actually when you figure in your weight your heavy hunting clothes your nice warm boots and your 7 or 8 lb weapon your going to be closer to 370 to 400 lbs. i would buy the strongest stand i could find. hunting from a climber stand isnt the safest way to hunt in the first place.

even tho im sure these stands are tested to be completly safe at there rated weight, they would probably hold alittle extra. but do you really want to test them with your life and limb. if that stand fails your not talking about changing a tire on your trailer because you wanted to save a few bucks on cheaper tires. were talking about falling out of a tree. do you have any idea how hard a 350 lb man hits the ground from 20 to 30 ft up in a tree. well if it dont kill you it will probably cripple you for the rest of your life. now do you feel like you really want to save a few bucks on your stand?? just my opinion for what its worth.
sherman


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Go with the Summit Goliath or the new Titan. You will love the stirrups. After you have been on the side of a tree for hours, you will be glad you have a comfortable, safe treestand. I've had my Goliath for 8 years now and I'm 325 and it has never sqeaked, bent, or twisted while I have been in it. You deffinately don't want a stand twisting while standing out on the nose edge. And Summit provides you with a so-so climbing harness , but the tree attachment is fabulous. Use it going up and down. Never know when that life saving moment is needed and it's too late to hook up on the way down, Go Summit, You'll Never Look Back. Mike


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

It probably would support you till you fall...... when it comes a part....then you would have a piece of crap you wasted money on trying to get off the cheap route....don't get me wrong..... cheap is my middle name.... but try not to go that way with my health or life.....I am with ezbite....buy the best you can on this one


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Of course it would support the weight, but not as well as one designed to support more.

The very fact that you are asking should be your clue to not risk it.

Before taking any risk evaluate the potential outcomes. If the outcomes are more than you want to risk, don't do it.

I think it is safe to say that this is one of those times when the potential outcomes don't justify the risk


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I have an API magnum rated for 350 pounds I'm selling for 150$. It has been used twice. Other than some paint wear it is brand new.


----------



## tomfoolery (May 20, 2010)

I use the Summit Titian, they are good for 350 lbs..The nice thing is they are made for the bigger hunter, the platform is longer and wider and so is the bars on the sit down area.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

The Summit climbers are "awesome"! And did I say comfortable? Save until you can get the Goliath or Titan...you will be glad you did.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

he should only try this buck naked and without equipment.... i have a friend that is 200 get trapped in a tree when the braces of a 250 rated tree stand gave out. I use a treelounge... so no parts that can bend and break due to weight... and i saw them stack 700 pds of bricks on it to prove it is solid... rated 300.


----------



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

I went to bass pro and decided to get an API Magnum it is rated for 350lb. It was on sale for $289 so I was excited. Made it all the way to the checkout and as they rolled the box I saw a sticker that said Made in China. Canceled that transaction real quick. Went back and got a Summit Titan which is made in Alabama. It cost $329 but I'll pay $40 extra anyway to keep from giving my money to damn china.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Mine was a summit good for 350. But i quit climbing at 300 and started using a ground blind. Just not safe in my mind to be climbing at that weight. Im below 240 now and still like my blind.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm with you on the made in USA thing... Plenty of good AMERICAN companies to support in the hunting & fishing industries. Wish more people felt this way!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

The Solution said:


> I went to bass pro and decided to get an API Magnum it is rated for 350lb. It was on sale for $289 so I was excited. Made it all the way to the checkout and as they rolled the box I saw a sticker that said Made in China. Canceled that transaction real quick. Went back and got a Summit Titan which is made in Alabama. It cost $329 but I'll pay $40 extra anyway to keep from giving my money to damn china.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


good for you. i personally think you,ll be happier with the summit anyway. i may be a little partial to summit because i use a viper.
sherman


----------



## tomfoolery (May 20, 2010)

I'm a big guy who uses the Summit Titian.One thing to remember,not only is it rated for 350 lbs but it is made wider and longer than the other Summit stands.Very comfortable,have gotten good naps some days.LOL


----------

